# Defeating passive OS fingerprinting



## irukandji (Jun 19, 2017)

I am searching for a way to eliminate passive OS fingerprinting using tcp stack. This would also defeat nmap os detection but my wish is to prevent fingerprinting of squid users (freebsd is not really often used system for browsing), some tehniques were successfuly workarounded at squid level but this one is heavly annoying.

I have found "Fingerprint Fucker", written by Darren Reed, but looks like heavly outdated source and i wasnt able to compile it on freebsd 11.x.
https://packetstormsecurity.com/UNIX/misc/bsdfpf.tar.gz

Since he has commit priviledges for freebsd sources, i was hoping that this was merged as a kernel module into main releases but i didnt have any success finding it or fixing the sources. Before I try harder (or send him an email) does someone knows if there is some updated version, some kernel setting, whatever?

Thank you in advance.


----------

